# Tell me more about Shetlands, Romney, and Jacobs



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 28, 2013)

So...I appear to be getting a Shetland ewe lamb a bit earlier then expected.
I picked up my LGD puppys: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=24186 and...well...some of my family is very upset about putting the fluffy puppy's outside...So they pooled together and am buying me a Shetland sheep ewe lamb. Which I pick up on Thursday. So that the puppys will have something to snuggle with and help keep them warm...So, im not about to argue with them, hey i get a free and healthy ewe a few months earlier, but...
I would like to know a little bit more about the Shetlands since I focused on the Jacobs and Romney's.
And im taking this moment to gain more info on the breeds I was already planning on getting; one Jacobs, and one Romney.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 28, 2013)

Well I'm partial because I have 2 new Jacobs! I have no sheep experience at all! Wanted to make that clear!

The Jacobs we got came from someone we know and trust, she had some medical issues and long story short we took the two. What I really liked was that her dairy goats and her sheep are pastured together. They eat the same feed, when I asked about the copper she said in the Jacobs, at least in hers, they have no problems.. it is more of a copper storage issue and hers do not have storage issues. She has a lot of sheep and goats.   They are very hardy, she said out of all the breeds of sheep she has had over the years the Jacobs never have parasite issues. She has them for the wool. 

I can attest to the parasite non-issue... I took fecals home and checked them.. and then through quarantine I ran fecals every week. All is well. 

It is so hard to choose with so many breeds of sheep!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 28, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Well I'm partial because I have 2 new Jacobs! I have no sheep experience at all! Wanted to make that clear!
> 
> The Jacobs we got came from someone we know and trust, she had some medical issues and long story short we took the two. What I really liked was that her dairy goats and her sheep are pastured together. They eat the same feed, when I asked about the copper she said in the Jacobs, at least in hers, they have no problems.. it is more of a copper storage issue and hers do not have storage issues. She has a lot of sheep and goats.   They are very hardy, she said out of all the breeds of sheep she has had over the years the Jacobs never have parasite issues. She has them for the wool.
> 
> ...


That is what I keep reading about them, and thats why I am getting one regardless.  I want my Jacobs! They not only sound amazing, but they looks awesome to.
Not to mention white and black wool will be so much fun to work with


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 28, 2013)

I have Shetlands, Jacobs and now 2 older Romney sheep. They are all different!

The Shetlands and Jacobs are hardy. I have never had digestive problems, hoof problems or parasite problems. The Romneys are older, and I just got them so I am not sure about them yet, although they are both exhibiting a bit of a limp already. I have to say though the personalities are like this:

1) Shetland sheep: I'm cute and fluffy but I'm not going to let you touch me. I will run away and escape whenever I can. Ha! Just see if you can get my fleece!

2) Jacobs: We are the PRIMA DONNAS! We make a lot of noise when we know you're in the barnyard. Yes we will allow you to scratch our ears because we DESERVE it! And we will push everybody else out of the way to allow you to give us attention :bun

3) Romneys: We are cuddly. Come and hug us. We have soft wool and you will love it. You can have it! 

Of course these are my particular sheep, and others have said their Shetlands are super friendly. I'm sure if yours is young you can raise her to be super friendly, too! Good luck and congratulations on getting the LGD AND the sheep to go with it!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 28, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> I have Shetlands, Jacobs and now 2 older Romney sheep. They are all different!
> 
> The Shetlands and Jacobs are hardy. I have never had digestive problems, hoof problems or parasite problems. The Romneys are older, and I just got them so I am not sure about them yet, although they are both exhibiting a bit of a limp already. I have to say though the personalities are like this:
> 
> ...


Now thats awesome!  Though I really hope more Romney people comment, i hope there nor hard keepers 
 I have read that there resistant to hoof rot and there wool is fantastic for hand spinning so I really hope that thats the overall case.
I still love the Romney's! TwT come hell or high water i will be getting one.
Hopefully I can raise this young shetland bugger to be a bit more friendly haha, or sheering is going to be a pain X_X


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh I hope Royd Wood sees this. He has a big flock of Romneys and he loves them! I believe they have all the good characteristics you can get in a breed.

I would like to get some younger Romneys. Their fleece is nice, much softer than the Jacobs. My two old ladies have been limping I think because 1) they are older and 2) they have been in a muddy dry lot. Their hooves were way overgrown when we got them, too. Don't know how long it had been since they were trimmed, so they were overcompensating for the long hooves I think.

Every breed has different features that make them loveable. Your shetlands will have a terrific fleece, too. Make sure you post pics when you get her!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 28, 2013)

Where is Royd when you need him? 
I have heard great things about Romneys, but I think its like any other breed. There's the easy keepers and the ones who seem to contract every problem in the book.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 28, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Oh I hope Royd Wood sees this. He has a big flock of Romneys and he loves them! I believe they have all the good characteristics you can get in a breed.
> 
> I would like to get some younger Romneys. Their fleece is nice, much softer than the Jacobs. My two old ladies have been limping I think because 1) they are older and 2) they have been in a muddy dry lot. Their hooves were way overgrown when we got them, too. Don't know how long it had been since they were trimmed, so they were overcompensating for the long hooves I think.
> 
> Every breed has different features that make them loveable. Your shetlands will have a terrific fleece, too. Make sure you post pics when you get her!


Oh I hope so to  That and more Shetland people.
You know I was just thinking about that and about to edit my reply XD Those poor hoofs must be really sore then  I hope you can fix them up!
So instead of two looks like we will be getting three sheep   
I cant wait to post pictures when I get her, only three more days!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 28, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Where is Royd when you need him?
> I have heard great things about Romneys, but I think its like any other breed. There's the easy keepers and the ones who seem to contract every problem in the book.


I was thinking of Royd too... where is he?? Mr Romney guy!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 28, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> BrownSheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hes hiding!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 28, 2013)

I love my Shetlands! They are very unique and personable and they come in many different colors and patterns. We had a lot of parasite problems last summer with the rest of our sheep, but the Shetlands (the lambs in particular) didn't have as much of an issue. They do tend to be flightier than more domesticated breeds (like the Romney), but it is very easy to win them over because they are immensely curious.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 28, 2013)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> I love my Shetlands! They are very unique and personable and they come in many different colors and patterns. We had a lot of parasite problems last summer with the rest of our sheep, but the Shetlands (the lambs in particular) didn't have as much of an issue. They do tend to be flightier than more domesticated breeds (like the Romney), but it is very easy to win them over because they are immensely curious.


Now that I am happy to hear! And especially happy about them being curious. I bet i can win my ewe over in a heart beat


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok, ill have pictures for you all tomorrow!  
But, since im going to pick up my Shetland lamb, does anyone have any tips as to what I should look out for when I see her? Besides hooves and obvious coughing or runny nose sick stuff.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 30, 2013)

check for lice/mites also check ears, mouth


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 30, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> check for lice/mites also check ears, mouth


Mouth? Like the outside for soars or the teeth? >_> That's probably a stupid question...


----------



## Royd Wood (Jan 31, 2013)

Whats up

Romneys - very unlikly contenders for foot rot, very strong resistance to worms, the fleece is naturally crimped and in demand.
Perfect choice for strictly grassfed operations, will stay loyal to boundry fences. 
Meat wise - lots of very tender tasty (not strong) lamb with many of our customers claiming its the best lamb they've ever had and I agree with them on that.

oh then there's the cute side 







and the "Look at me strut my stuff" side






3.30am lamb watch - nothing except beltching - try again at 5.30 and build more jugs tomorrow as they're all going to lamb on the same day


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 31, 2013)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Whats up
> 
> Romneys - very unlikly contenders for foot rot, very strong resistance to worms, the fleece is naturally crimped and in demand.
> Perfect choice for strictly grassfed operations, will stay loyal to boundry fences.
> ...


And once again the Romneys sound perfect!  
Good luck with your lamb watch! Hopefully they will pop for you!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 31, 2013)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=306794#p306794 And I brought the Shetland home today! Pictures as promised


----------

